# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  εποπτεία τηλεφωνικής γραμμής

## giwrgos9

Καλησπέρα

Ψάχνω για ένα είδος ρελέ που να ανοίγει/κλείνει τις επαφές του με τη διακοπή της τηλεφωνικής τάσης της γραμμής. Έχω VOIP τηλεφωνία και θέλω να επιτηρώ την τάση του καλωδίου από τη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το ρούτερ και όχι την έξοδο phone1,2 του router.

----------


## mikemtb

Έχεις μετρήσει ότι όντως ΥΠΆρχει τάση στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή????
Διότι όσες φορές μου έχει τύχει voip και vdsl
Δεν υπάρχει πλέον τάση.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## JOUN

^^ Αυτο..Ψαχνω τροπο να μπορει να ελεχθει η υπαρξη τηλ. γραμμης και δεν εχω βρει ακομη(εννοειται χωρις να συνδεθει το ρουτερ)

----------


## ThanosGr

Ίσως αν παραβιάσεις το ρουτερ του οτε και από το led που ελέγχει την σύνδεση πάρεις έξοδο ρελέ, μέσω μικρού κυκλώματος ενίσχυσης τάσης ώστε να το διεγείρει.
Ή βάζοντας εξωτερική φωτοαντίσταση στο εν λόγω led. Πάλι με κύκλωμα.

Τάση όντως δεν υπάρχει στα ευρυζωνικά.

----------


## SV1JRT

*ΕΔΩ...*


 :Tongue2:   :Unsure:

----------

